# House fire Goodna



## andynic07 (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15648074.22965.107637365950776&type=1&theater

Sorry about the facebook link but I could not find any other versions of this story and wanted to put the news out there.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 9, 2013)

I doubt it was rats.. More likely dodgey DIY unlicensed wiring.


----------



## Ausreptiles101 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's a terrible loss for the couple.. But what annoys me is the fact that everyone commenting was so quick to assume that the snakes were the reason for the rats because they are smelly and dirty.. Just shows how educated today's people are.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 9, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I doubt it was rats.. More likely dodgey DIY unlicensed wiring.


Quite possibly but I am not commenting on the cause until I know for sure, poor people have lost everything including their pets.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 9, 2013)

Rats chewing cables generally trips the breaker or blows the fuse. Most fires are bad connection related.
I doubt they will pin point the cause though and I hope they don't because insurance pobably won't pay out if its not a rat


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 9, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Rats chewing cables generally trips the breaker or blows the fuse. Most fires are bad connection related.
> I doubt they will pin point the cause though and I hope they don't because insurance pobably won't pay out if its not a rat


I too think that it probably wouldn't be a rat especially with ELCB's in most houses but you can't speculate as to whether it was a) dodgy wiring or b) DIY wiring . Also there is a good chance the poor people may read this if they are into snakes and probably would rather not hear people speculate on stuff like that.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I too think that it probably wouldn't be a rat especially with ELCB's in most houses but you can't speculate as to whether it was a) dodgy wiring or b) DIY wiring . Also there is a good chance the poor people may read this if they are into snakes and probably would rather not hear people speculate on stuff like that.


That's a fair call.


----------

